# iMac G3 qui ne s'allume plus



## Tichka (1 Novembre 2008)

mon G3 ne s'allume plus et je soupçonne un un problème électrique car j'ai senti une odeur lorsque je l'ai mis en route. Est-il possible de récupérer les données qui se trouvent sur mon dd ? Comment procéder ? merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2008)

Visiblement, tu dispose d'un autre ordi, donc, tu ouvres l'iMac et en sors le disque dur que tu relies à ton autre ordi à l'aide d'un accessoire de ce genre !


----------



## Tichka (2 Novembre 2008)

merci pour la solution. est-il possible de brancher le dd sur une tour d'un vieux G3 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2008)

Tichka a dit:


> merci pour la solution. est-il possible de brancher le dd sur une tour d'un vieux G3 ?



Si tu as un PowerMac G3 ou G4* acceptant plusieurs disques, aucun problème  sauf que !

En effet, je crois me souvenir que certains G3 ne supportent pas les disques "esclaves", et il me semble que dans le tas, on trouve aussi bien des "beiges" que des "blanc/bleus", je pense qu'il s'agit des plus anciens de chaque sorte, mais ce ne sont là que de vagues souvenirs.

Tu peux toujours essayer, en oubliant pas que si tu branches deux disques sur un même contrôleur IDE, l'un doit être en "master", et l'autre en "slave"**. Généralement, les combinaisons de cavaliers ou de microswitch correspondant à chaque config sont indiquées sur les étiquettes ou les circuits imprimés des disques.


(*) Je précise G3 ou G4, car les G5 et MacIntel utilisent eux des disques S-ATA, incompatibles avec les IDE (aussi appelés P-ATA ou ATA tout court)

(**) A ma connaissance, les Mac ne gèrent pas le mode dit "cable select".


----------



## Tichka (2 Novembre 2008)

merci, je vais esayer


----------



## claude72 (2 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En effet, je crois me souvenir que certains G3 ne supportent pas les disques "esclaves", et il me semble que dans le tas, on trouve aussi bien des "beiges" que des "blanc/bleus", je pense qu'il s'agit des plus anciens de chaque sorte, mais ce ne sont là que de vagues souvenirs.


Le firmware des 1ers beige ne savait pas gérer un disque esclave,

... et les 1er blanc/bleu avaient un contrôleur IDE buggué qui merdait complètement quand on lui branchait un 2e disque sur le canal du disque-dur principal...
(tu regardes sur la cartes-mère, à côté des port IDE il y a une puce de 1 x 1,5 cm : si elle est référencée 646U2 c'est le modèle buggué, si c'est 646U2-402 elle fonctionne correctement et tu peux ajouter un 2e disque en esclave).

En revanche, dans tous les cas tu peux brancher ton disque-dur de iMac à la place du lecteur CD pour faire le transfert.


----------

